# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  E keqja?

## Veshtrusja

*A mund te ekzistoj "e keqja" e shkeputur nga njerezia apo aktet/veprimet?

A ka njerez te kqinj, apo thjesht vepra te kqija?*

----------


## leci

Jane veprat ato qe bejne njerezit e keqinj..
Ne shumicen e rasteve veprat e keqija jane veprimi i nje njeriu te keq.
Pastaj e keqja jeton brenda nesh,dhe si pasoje vijne veprimet.

Pak rremuje po ja dola :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Reina

Ne pergjithesi jo nuk ka njerez te keqinj.  E keqja dhe e mira jan te nderthurura me moralin e njeriut: ndergjegjjen, mentalitetin apo perpektivat e njeriut.  Veprat rrjedhojne apo jan produktet e ketyre karakteristikave. 

Gjithashtu mendoj se e keqia vine apo shkaktohet nga shume situacione, ose eshte e fjetur ne shpirtin e njeriut, dhe mbizoteron ose vdes kur ky individ perballohet me ndergjegjjen e tij. E mban mend vrasjen e Anna Marie Faley nga Thomas Capano, (ky ishte nje avokat i famshem, i respektuar e mbajtur si humanist nga gjithe Delaware).  Harrin me gjakftohtesine me te madhe ta vrasi, ta hedhi trupin e saj ne oqeanin e Delawarit, e se fundit eshte gati te vrasi edhe vellain, (sepse tha te verteten) edhe nje tjeter te  dashure, qe se fundi u lodh duke u genjyer nga ai.  

...And on and on Veshtruese, lool

----------


## MtrX

Une mendoj pak a shume si mendon edhe im ate ne lidhje me kete ceshtje,
ai njehere me ka thene, dhe une asnjehere nuk e kam harruar, qe ne kete bote e mira dhe e keqja jane pjese te nderlidhura te njera tjetres (pjese te "teorise se te kundertave"), dhe nuk mun te shikohen asnjehere te shkeputura nga njera tjetra. pra nqs e keqja nuk do te egzistonte, nuk do te dinim se cfare eshte e mira, eshte aq e thjeshte...
por, te gjitheve ju qe keni postuar ketu, dhe qe mendoni se nuk ka njerez te keqinj, mund te shikoni filmin Clockwork Orange ose Portokalli me zemberek ne Shqip, qe mund te them se mund te ndryshoje komplet idene tuaj ne lidhje me ate se c'mund te jete nje njeri i "keq" po i keq fare ama  :buzeqeshje: ...
gjithe te mirat,
MtrX

----------


## Ryder

Nje gje eshte e sigurte...e keqja nuk eshte mekat dhe e mira nuk eshte merite. C'do gje percaktohet nga nje sere rrethanash ne te cilat kryhet. 
Po te shikoni mitologjine dhe njerezimin e hershem, nuk flitej per te keqija dhe te mira, por vec per shkak-pasoje...e mira, e keqja dhe morali, jane koncepte te vona artificiale. 
Vete fakti qe njeriu rreziqet qe i kanosen i quan "te keqija" dhe perfitimet qe ka i quan "te mira"...tregon qe "e mira" dhe "e keqja" ne kuptim universal jane kornizat egoiste te mbijeteses njerezore.  
Por kur fillohen te perdoren me specifikisht ndermjet grupe njerezish ose shtetesh, e keqja dhe e mira, jane koncepte me kuptim te kufizuar brenda ketyre qarqeve...ashtu sic "e mira" e njerezve, esht "e keqja" e kafsheve qe perdoren per ushqim.
Lufte per mbijetese hesapi dmth...

----------


## Hyllien

E keqja vjen ne mangesi te se mires. Nuk ka forca te keqija dhe forca te mira. Eshte nje peshore, dhe ajo peshore anon nga e keqja kur nuk ekziston e mira. 
Njerezit jane aresyeja e vetme per kete gje, jane ata qe me vullnetin e lire te tyre jane te vetdijeshem dhe koshient per ato akte qe kryejn.

----------


## Ryder

2 pyetje

Dmth ti thua qe po te mos duan njerezit nuk bejne te keqija?
Nje psikopat (i semure, jo metaforikisht) ben vepra te keqija?

----------


## Hyllien

Semundja apo jo semundja eshte nje etikete qe i vihet ketyre personave nga psikologet apo nga ata injorantet(flas per te kaluaren) qe nuk ja kishin haberin dhe i quanin keto njerez jo normal. Mbi cfar standartesh? Sepse ai nuk vepron si une e ti?
Fakti eshte qe krijimi i shoqerise eshte cfare i ka vendosur ketyre njerezve etiketa.

Nje tjeter gje qe un nuk kam percaktuar eshte cfare eshte e keqe dhe cfar eshte e mire. Kshu qe pyetja jote nuk e di se nga e merr shkasin!
Un kam dhene nje pikpamje persa i perket vullnetit te lire qe cdo person nga ne ka. Fakti eshte qe sipas psikologjive(qe un nuk i besoj hic) mund te themi se ata te "semuret" nuk jane te vetedijshem per ato qe kryejn... ndersa un them qe as une e as ti nuk mund ta dime sa te vetedishem jane ata.

Kur ne nuk dime dot veten tone nuk jemi ne gjendje dot te njohim veten tone ne brendesi, eshte e pamundur te pretendojme se njohim nje akt te nje personi tjeter. 
Rruga per njohuri eshte e gjate dhe e pafund.

Shkrimi im mbetet ne pergjithesi dhe e prek subjektin(njeri) vetem nga ana e jashtme. 
Vetedijen apo te qenurit koshient un e lidh me vullnetin e lire dhe jo me teorite Freudiane.

----------


## Ryder

Psikopatologjia, skizofrenia etj, jane semundje te definuara me shkaqe, simptoma, menyra kurimi etj...s'ka lidhje vetem me teorite Frojdjane, po me gjith psikiatrine.
Ti beson ne semundjet e trupit por nuk beson ne semundjet e trurit? 

Ti qe i shpjegon te gjitha me vullnetin e lire, si i shpjegon forcat e tjera qe veprojne te njeriu ne menyre te pa-ndergjegjshme si instinktet, impulset, deshirat seksuale, ndjenjat etj?
Vullneti i lire eshte vetem nje pjese e vogel e mendjes se njeriut, qe sherben per te drejtuar fluksin e instinkteve dhe ndjenjave te brendshme dhe kur nuk esht ne gjendje ta beje kete gje, atehere njeriu i dorezohet impulseve te brendshme pa kufizime dhe keshtu kalohet ne semundje mendore dhe emocionale.
Un po flas shkence, jo teori fetare.

----------


## Hyllien

Un po flas per vullnet te lire ne kuptimin e njeriut qe eshte qenie qe mund te komandoj cdo gje, pra qe nuk ka ndonje force obskure qe e ben ate te kete deshira seksuale apo ato impulset qe thua ti. Pikerisht keto jane pjese te natyres njerezore dhe asgje me teper. 
Pastaj edhe ata qe nuk kane deshira seksuale apo nuk reagojn ne nje menyre te caktuar... definohen si te SEMURE...nga shkenca.. pse?... qe teoria te jete KONFORME???!!! Shkenca eshte nje subjekt i ardhur nga kurioziteti i njeriut, ndryshe nga matematika qe eshte dicka ekzistuese dhe eshte zbulim i njeriut. Filozofia gjithashtu eshte dhe baza kryesore e cdo njohurie shkencore matematike etj... pasi eshte ajo qe kerkon aresyen. 
Shkenca deri me sot nuk eshte ne gjendje te pergjigjet per PSE-ne?... thjesht pergjigjet... pse ekziston graviteti? cfar eshte drita... eshte valë apo pjese(particle) ? Apo dhe toerite e ndryshme probabilistike te teorise kuantike ... te telave... te 4 forcave kryesore. Shkenca sot e kesaj dite... fiziken flas.. po mundohet te gjej Forcen , piken ku keto 4 forca kryesore konvergjojn.... po pastaj cfar ndodh? Nga erdhi kjo force? ... nesje nuk dua te zgjatem me teper me kete pike pasi jam pak si jasht teme... thjesht me beri pershtypje etiketa ne fund... qe indirekt me nxjerr mua te pallogjikshem dhe ty te llogjikshem.
Teorite fetare nuk ke pse te mi etiketosh mua, un jam person qe studioj per matematike dhe fizike kryesisht por edhe per filozofi per momentin. 
Apo ke disa debate tek forum i besimtareve me mua dhe menjehere me njohte kaq shpejt... hmm nga i papenetrushem u bera transparent fare... ose je ti qe perdor argumenta me teflon.

----------


## Ryder

As te njoh as te di burrash, po ky postimi jot me siper ishte pak si me palidhje nga ata postimet tuja tjera qe jane fare pak palidhje.
Ne fillim ndan shkencen nga matematika, pastaj as vete s'jam ne gjendje te lidh se ca po thu.
Te shpjegosh gjithcka me "vullnetin e lire" eshte koncept fetar prandaj permenda fene. Dhe sipas fese pasojat e vullnetit te lire i vuan ne boten tjeter. 
Po te jesh jashte normales sipas fese ke xhind ose demone. 

Deshirat e impulset nuk jane forca obskure po jane pjesa e lindur e organizmit njerezor (e sub-koshiences) dhe egzistojne te ndara nga vullneti i lire ose vetedija...ashtu sic egzistojne te kafshet te te cilat vullneti i lire mungon dhe veprojne sipas instinkteve. 
Te c'do njeri egziston konflikti ndermjet vetedijes dhe ketyre impulseve (jo-vetedijes) dhe kur keta te fundit e fitojne kete konflikt atehere sic e thash dalin semundjet dhe komplekset ne horizont.
Keto s'kane lidhje me temen vecse na zgjate kot.

Tani me fal nqs s'do te te replikoj me, po vec me dukesh si njeri qe nuk ha pyke...s'kam asgje personale kunder teje me kupto, por vec ke shum mendje te mbyllur, flet dhe nuk degjon, degjon dhe nuk kupton...

Shnet!

----------


## Hyllien

Ryder,
ti je nje person i vetshpallur atesit ne forum, dhe ne cdo teme qe un kam hapur na ke folur si i tille... deri sa arrite deri aty sa te me vesh dhe etiketa tek tema fundit e hapur nga une. Nesje ... Nqs ka njeri qe nuk ha pyke ai nuk jam une... nqs ka njeri qe duhet te mesoj pak me teper ai je ti.
Po ngaterron shume gjera ... sepse vet thua se je shkencor dhe sja ka haberin fare nga shkenca, dhe se si ajo vepron dhe cfar ka te mangeta. Me duket se je ti i mbyllur e jo une. 
Une nuk perdora obskuritet kur pershkruva ato forca, por thashe qe e keqeja dhe e mira nuk jane forca obskure... nuk te mjafton kjo ty qe un nuk po flas nga ndonje kendveshtim fetar apo mason(meqe me thua dhe i mbyllur)?

Ti sje ne gjendje te lidhesh se car po them sepse postimi im nuk benka sens!!!... mos vall shkak-pasoja jote te ka lene ne vendnumero?... hmmm... duhet te kem kujdes te rifrazoj ato qe shkruaj here tjeter. 

Problemi qendron qe koncepti qe ti ke per vullnetin e lire eshte fetar... dhe piknisja jote me kete siguri teper te madhe qe shfaq kudo, te ben te flasesh llafe te tilla... dhe te krijosh keto lloj paragjykimesh do thosha. 
Vullnetin e lire un ta thashe si koncept, qe njeriu eshte ne gjendje te bej gjithshka dhe se me kete qe un thashe pikerisht u distancova nga feja dhe nga cdo lloj force obskure. Nqs di nga feja kaq shume duhet te kesh lexuar besoj gjith veprat mbi teizmin, teodicine, argumentat e Anselmit, Shen Augustinit, veprat e La Croix, te Philo-s se Aleksandrise etj etj... dhe se si ata mundohen te justifikojn PIKERISHT VULLNETIN E LIRE tek ne... qe te justifikojn te keqen ne bote... pra nuk eshte koncept fetar hic... me teper filozofik do thoja...eshte nga llogjika qe ne hasim duke interpretuar tekstet fetare... dhe teologjik deri diku. 

Nqs e ke lexuar Biblen flitet qarte per 1) Emrat e atyre qe shkojn ne parajse jane te shkruajtur ne nje liber(pra gjithshka eshte e paracaktuar)... 2) Koncepti i kohes qe eshte linear dhe parashikimet apo theniet e profeteve per diten e gjykimit 3) ekzistenca a Zotit ne nje spaziotemporal tjeter nga ky i yne dhe jo ne kohen tone.... e keshtu me rradhe.
Nuk te ve faj se je dhe ateist prandaj... dhe nuk ke si ti dish gjera te tilla.. dmth fakti qe vullneti i lire eshte nje problem per fene.. eshte nje problem per fene jo se po arriti te justifikohet(gje qe eshte e pamundur duke pare librat e shkruar dhe vete Biblen) vullneti i lire, atehere justifikohet burimi i te keqes... por sepse pa ate nuk ka pike dhe synim krijimi i njeriut. 
Fakti eshte qe ne liber(te pakten ne Bibel) Emrat e atyre qe shkojn ne parajse jane te shkruar... dhe Vullneti i lire mundohet te justikoj te keqen... por ama jo ne pikpamje fetare... por ne ate filozofike-teologjike.. pasi ne fushen fetare... ajo eshte beteje mese e humbur.(Pikerisht shumica e personave qe permenda me siper u ben SHEN apo SANTI shume shume me vone)

Prandaj je teresisht gabim... pasi un jam koshient per car them... ti ke paragjykime dhe mendon se un e them nga nje pikpamje fetare(pa llogjike)... dhe ja ku ke nje mini shpjegim siper... pasi nuk eshte aq e thjeshte sac ti mendon muhabetin... ose eshte thjesht fakti qe ti ke komplekse ndaj meje. Un e shoh nga nje pikpamje filozofike dhe aspak fetare.

Kjo eshte dhe pikpamja ime... vullnetin e lire un e permenda si distancim nga feja dhe jo se jam fetar... edhe nje here komplekset e tua ndaj meje te cojn ne nje llogjike komplet te gabuar... pasi injoron faktin dhe menyren se si un e kam perdorur kete fjale... qe ti e associon vetem me fjalen *FE*.

Nqs un besoj se gjithshka behet me vetedije, pra ne nje fare menyre ka edhe nje shkas , ateher do thosha qe kjo eshte pikerisht cfar mua me ben te llogjikshem ne debat... tjeter gje qe argumentat bindes qe une duhet te perdor jane shume me te komplikuar logjikisht, se nje person Humean apo Frojdjan.


Nese ti je ai me botkuptim te hapur ketu.. ndersa un jam ai i shoqerive masone ose fetare.

_Terhiqem nga debati pasi me persona qe kerkojn te me krijojn nje fytyre "fetare pasionale" ne kete forum dhe tek disa antar(e pate efektin tek dikush menjehere me postimet e fundit qe ke bere) dhe te formulojn nje karakter timin ne forum qe nuk ekziston une nuk merrem. E fillove qysh tek tema qe u mbyll(nga dikush tjeter) ... dhe tani po e vazhdon ketu misionin tend me aludimet e tua ne krijimin e karakterit tim si nje fetar dhe si nje person fetar te madh(krishtere)... dhe se fundi si nje person qe nuk ha pyke... qe te con dhe ne ato qe the tek tema qe u mbyll... (se qe me spec nga ana ime).
(Gje qe u be dhe problem diku ne forum... pak rendesi ka)...megjithate rrofsh per ID-in e ri qe me ke dhene
Kam patur debate plot tek ky forum... dhe nuk kam lene asgje pezull(pervec nje teme te Nietzches qe vete e hapa por nuk kam kohe ti kushtoj e ti perkthej gjith keto gjera) gjithmone duke perdorur llogjiken.... por skam hasur persona arrogant asnjehere... te gjithe me kane rrespektuar... edhe me ata qe jam ankuar madje... ti qofsh me keto qe thua._

Qofsh mire

----------


## Albin

veshtruese cje nje ti per te hap tema moj te mer ne qafe

E keqa eshte produkt i te qenurit te njeriu gabimtar ajo i atribohet njeriu padyshim vete natyra njerzore ishume i kufizuar e ben ate te tille .Per sa i perket asaj qe e keq eshte e shkupur nga njeriu une jam kundra veprimi dhe personi qe e vepron deshmon se e keqa eshte njeriut pavrsisht se ndikohet nga faktore te jashtem per te bere keq psh.

Pra ne momentin qe ti vepron keq eshte zemra mendja jote vullneti jot ai qe zgjodhi kete te keqe apo jo sepse kot sjemi me vullnet te lire .Vepra pastaj eshte tregues i zemes per mendimin tem ju thoni cte doni pastaj .

----------


## MtrX

> Nese ti je ai me botkuptim te hapur ketu.. ndersa un jam ai i shoqerive masone ose fetare.


hi Cyclotomic,
per ta vazhduar bisedimin qe kemi nisur te kjo teme, dua te te pyes se cfare pike lidhje ose ku e shikon ti piken e lidhjes ndermjet "te keqes"-(subjekti i temes), dhe masoneve, qe nuk eshte permendur aspak ne kete teme me pare dhe as ne ndonje teme tjeter me sa di une. Mos je gje Mason? me sa di e kam hasur aq pak kete fjalen mason ketu ne forum, sa mendoja se shume pak shqiptare dine per "kesi" gjerash,  dhe kur flas me shqiptare ndonjehere per konceptin mason, me shikojne si te thuash "si gomari abetaren". Une nuk mund ta imagjinoj se cfare lidhje ka kjo me ne pergjithesi postin tend, me temen ne pergjithesi, dhe me ate se cfare te ka thene Ryder (sipas Ryder---> ti *flet dhe nuk degjon, degjon dhe nuk kupton*). 
une kam impresionin qe ti Cyclotomic lexon shume, dhe pak a shume nga te gjitha llojet, (megjithese librat qe ke keshilluar nuk do i konsideroja si librat me te mire qe egzistojne per te lexuar----- mendimi im gjithmone, mbase jam gabim). Sidoqofte nuk bie dakort qe nqs une sot lexoj nje liber per matematiken, ose per shahun, duhet patjeter ta lidh me nje teme te caktuar, ku lidhja nuk eshte aspak e dukshme, ose nuk egziston fare (ne disa raste tek postime te caktuara te tuat). Ok une nuk ta them as per te sulmuar ose nuk kam ndonje gje kunder teje, por (pasi kam lexuar edhe cfare ka thene Ryder) bie pak dakort me te ne piken ku ai thote se ti ndonjehere *flet por nuk degjon*. ne nganjehere mund te arrijme te themi gjera te mrekullueshme me pak fjale dhe te thjeshta, kur ato kane lidhje te mire, nuk eshte gjithcka te flasesh me fjale te medha, ose per shume koncepte te vecuar njekohesisht per te treguar urtesi(ne kuptimin mencuri)...
te uroj suksese me studimet e tua, nqs te nevojitet te lexosh pak per filozofi, te sugjeroj nje liber te mire si Bota e Sofies, ose ne anglisht Sophie's World, liber nga nje autor skandinav Jostein Gaarder. Te garantoj qe ka brenda pak nga te gjitha edhe pikpamje fetare mqs kam vene re qe je pak i dhene pas tyre.
Suksese,
MtrX

----------


## kolombi

E mira dhe e keqja,qe kohet e krijimit te njerezimit,ju bene te pandara,thjesht per tu treguar njerezve se jeta nuk eshte vetem e bukur,e lumtur.vezulluese,por edhe tragjike,e dhimshme,e trishtuar.
Nje shprehje e vjeter thote"Nuk ekzistojne mendje te djallezuara ,por njerez te djallezuar",ndaj dhe une mendoj se nuk ekzistojne mendje te keqija ,por njerez te keqinj.
A ka kemi njohur njerez te tille?.Mjafton ti hidhni nje sy historise qe nga koha e Alarikut,Luigjit te Katert,e Mefistofelit,Hitlerit,Pinocetit,dhe te tjereve qe munt ti plotesoni vete..............

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Pastaj e keqja jeton brenda nesh, dhe si pasoje vijne veprimet.


leci, a nuk mendon se ne momente te caktuara ne jete, nje njeri, si shembull, mund te influencohet nga shoqeria ne vend qe te bej nje akt te keq? A mund ta konsiderosh perseri ate njeri te keq perbrenda?




> mendoj se e keqia vine apo shkaktohet nga shume situacione, ose eshte e fjetur ne shpirtin e njeriut, dhe mbizoteron ose vdes kur ky individ perballohet me ndergjegjjen e tij.


Anabela, nuk jam shume e sigurt se cfare qendrimi je duke mbajtur ne lidhje me te keqen. Mos do te thuash se e keqja eshte relative?  Sepse ne qoftese njeriu eshte i keq ne shpirt, atehere dihet qe ne situata te ndryshme do veproj ne menyr te keqe. Por, ne qoftese varet nga situata, atehere nuk eshte e then se eshte i keq ne shpirt. Apo jo?




> ne kete bote e mira dhe e keqja jane pjese te nderlidhura te njera tjetresdhe nuk mun te shikohen asnjehere te shkeputura nga njera tjetra. Pra nqs e keqja nuk do te egzistonte, nuk do te dinim se cfare eshte e mira, ...


MtrX, jam dakort me kete.

PS: Ne lidhje me A Clockwork Orange, e kam lexuar librin dhe gjithashtu pare filmin. Per ata qe jane te interesuar me duket se autori eshte Anthony Burgess. Per mua ishte shume shqetesues libri por gjithashtu dhe shume i nderlikuar dhe filozofik.




> C'do gje percaktohet nga nje sere rrethanash ne te cilat kryhet.


Ryder, sjam shume e sigurt per kete. Sepse ne kete menyr me duket sikur je duke u justifikuar per te keqen kur ne shume situata nuk mendoj se ka justifikim per nje akt apo veper te keqe.

Sa i perket mitologjis dhe te kaluares, ne qoftese gjerat (qe ne ate kohe) nuk do te ishin ndara si te kqija dhe te mira, atehere nuk do ekzistonte Mount Olympus dhe The World of the Deadetc




> Vete fakti qe njeriu rreziqet qe i kanosen i quan "te keqija" dhe perfitimet qe ka i quan "te mira"...tregon qe "e mira" dhe "e keqja" ne kuptim universal jane kornizat egoiste te mbijeteses njerezore. 
> Por kur fillohen te perdoren me specifikisht ndermjet grupe njerezish ose shtetesh, e keqja dhe e mira, jane koncepte me kuptim te kufizuar brenda ketyre qarqeve...


Ok , nje pyetje me konkrete per ty: Cfare konsideron te keqe? Dhe, ku bazohesh per mendimin tend?




> E keqja vjen ne mangesi te se miresEshte nje peshore, dhe ajo peshore anon nga e keqja kur nuk ekziston e mira.


Cyclotomic, kjo me pelqeu. 




> Njerezit jane aresyeja e vetme per kete gje, jane ata qe me vullnetin e lire te tyre jane te vetdijeshem dhe koshient per ato akte qe kryejn.


Por, ne e dime qe cdo njeri ka nje nivel te ndryshem arsyetimi. Atehere si mund ta dime ne pergjithesi se cfare eshte e mire thjesht ne baze te arsyetimit te njerezve? Plus, a jane njerezit gjithmon koshient per aktet qe kryejn?




> Fakti eshte qe sipas psikologjive(qe un nuk i besoj hic)


lol  :ngerdheshje:  e bukur kjo. 




> Fakti eshte qe sipas psikologjive(qe un nuk i besoj hic) mund te themi se ata te "semuret" nuk jane te vetedijshem per ato qe kryejn... ndersa un them qe as une e as ti nuk mund ta dime sa te vetedishem jane ata.


Jam dakort. 

PS: Mu kujtua nje filem (sme kujtohet titulli) me Richard Gere ku ky luante si avukat dhe po mbronte dike me gjoja double personalities .perfundimisht doli se avukati u zhgenjye nga nje kriminel.




> Ti beson ne semundjet e trupit por nuk beson ne semundjet e trurit?


thjesht se nuk i beson psikologeve nuk do te thot se nuk i beson semundjeve te trurit.




> Un po flas shkence, jo teori fetare.


Vullnetin e lire e konsideron si nje teori fetare? Sartre (si nje individualist dhe ateist) do te kishte shume kundershtime me ty sikur te ishte i gjalle.




> ti je nje person i vetshpallur atesit ne forum, dhe ne cdo teme qe un kam hapur na ke folur si i tille...


Cyclotomic dhe Ryder, nuk e di cfare diskutimesh keni patur ne tema te ndryshme por ju lutem i lini ato mbrapa dhe mundohuni te perdorni arsyen (qe sju mungon aspak) ne nje teme te re pa paragjykime per njeri tjetrin.




> veshtruese cje nje ti per te hap tema moj te mer ne qafe


LORD, nuk e di si duhet ta marre kete: ironi apo kompliment?




> Pra ne momentin qe ti vepron keq eshte zemra mendja jote vullneti jot ai qe zgjodhi kete te keqe apo jo sepse kot sjemi me vullnet te lire.


Atehere, ti do te thuash se nje njeri vepron keq sepse eshte i keq? 

(A eshte nje njeri i keq sepse vepron keq apo sepse eshte i keq? Apo te dyja?)




> Vepra pastaj eshte tregues i zemres..


Gjithmon?




> Nje shprehje e vjeter thote "Nuk ekzistojne mendje te djallezuara, por njerez te djallezuar"


E bukur kjo. Ne nje fare menyre me duket sikur do te thuash se te tere lindim te mire por eshte shoqeria ajo qe na korrupton/na ben te keq (dmth kur jemi njerez atehere behemi te djallezuar ne vend qe te lindim me nje mendje apo shpirt te djallezuar). 

PS: Thx te gjitheve pjestareve per pergjigjet ne kete teme, dhe ne qoftese ju kam keqekuptuar ju kerkoj falje para kohe dhe shpresoj te me korigjoni.  :buzeqeshje: 

Sinqerisht,
V.

----------


## leci

E keqja nuk lind me njeriun.
Ne dna e nje foshnje nuk eksiston gjeni i te keqes.
Atehere si lind?
Me jeten qe na jipet mundesia te jetojme,lind me djallezine e njeriut,lind me njeriun qe vret qenien e pafajshme.
E keqja lind si antagoniste e te mires,e luftes shpirterore qe njeriu ndeshet gjate eksistences.
Mund te jesh shume i mire dhe i shume i keq njekohesisht.
Kush te ndalon te jesj i tille?
Brenda nesh perballja e te mires dhe te keqes shkakton ate qe quajme momente çmendurie.
Kush eshte ai qe edhe per njehere ne jete nuk ka provuar urrejteje qe mund te arrije deri ne vdekje per nje person?
Nuk dime asgje mbi ne.

----------


## Ryder

> Ryder, sjam shume e sigurt per kete. Sepse ne kete menyr me duket sikur je duke u justifikuar per te keqen kur ne shume situata nuk mendoj se ka justifikim per nje akt apo veper te keqe.
> 
> Sa i perket mitologjis dhe te kaluares, ne qoftese gjerat (qe ne ate kohe) nuk do te ishin ndara si te kqija dhe te mira, atehere nuk do ekzistonte Mount Olympus dhe The World of the Deadetc
> V.


Menyra si je pergjigjur duket se i ke marre fjalet e mia nga pikpamje moralistike kur ke thene: "Ti po justifikon te keqen" dhe jo ne menyre filozofike ne te cilen un i thash. 
Perderisa e keqja del nga e keqja, atehere ajo ka shkuar dore me dore qe nga njeriu i pare deri ne kohen e sotme. Perderisa ka egzistuar qe te njeriu i pare ne ekuiliber te plote me "te miren" atehere eshte e arsyeshme te mendohet qe "e keqja" ose veprimet negative etj, jane nje pjese e paevitueshme e njerezimit, dhe kete e provon e gjithe historia.
Nuk ka akt qe nuk justifikohet? C'do akt sado monstruoz qe te jete, "justifikohet" ose shpjegohet nga rrethanat ne te cilat eshte kryer, ose rrethanat te cilat e kane cuar ate person ose grup personash ta kryejne.  
C'do "e keqe" eshte plotesisht e justifikuar s'kam nevoje ta justifikoj une...kjo nuk dmth qe duhet te mbetet e padenuar...po un vec po luaj rolin e veshtruesit. lol 

Sa per mitologjine, Olimpi dhe bota e te vdekurve nuk jane aspak koncepte moralistike. 
Tre vellezerit Zeusi, Poseidoni dhe Hadesi hodhen short per sundimin e botes, 
Zeusit i takoi qielli, Poseidonit deti, dhe Hadesit bota e te vdekurve prandaj mos u ngaterro kot. 
Boten e te vdekurve e quan pjese e "te keqes" ti?
Ketu duket ajo qe thash qe njeriu e ndan "te keqen" dhe "te miren", sipas rreziqeve dhe perfitimeve qe ka. Morali eshte vetem ngjyre artificiale per te intimiduar mendimet jashte besimit te pergjithshem.

Vullneti i lire normalisht qe nuk eshte koncept ekskluzivisht fetar, por te fjalet e Cyclos ashtu ere i vinte, meqe sic thash feja thote qe c'do njeri eshte i pergjegjshem per aksionet qe kryen dhe do i vuaje ne boten tjeter, dhe e kam vene re qe Cycloja pas arsyetimeve qe ben, fsheh koncepte fetare dhe un me fetaret s'dua te kem te bej fare, prandaj sic tha edhe Cycloja jam i vetshpallur ateist (nqs ateist esht e vetmja fjale per "realist").

S'di se ca ka te bukur ose funny ne shprehjen naive "psikollogjise nuk i besoj hic", pasi psikollogjia ka zgjidhur shum probleme te kohes moderne dhe i ka dhene botes drejtim tjeter, dmth nuk shpjegohen më te gjitha sjelljet e njeriut vetem me menyra fetare dhe anatomike, por kalohet ne dimension tjeter ku i jepet rendesi llogjikes dhe te vertetes.

Gjith te mirat!

----------


## Hyllien

Psikologjise duke qene sic e kam thene dhe here te tjera derivati i 15 i filozofise, nuk mund te krahasohet me cfar filozofia merret. Psikologjia eshte nje dege e humbur, qe po riorganizohet ne ate qe quhet System Biology. Sapo ka filluar kete vit te jepet per here te pare ne MIT, nje bashkim i biologjise i matematikes dhe i psikologjise, por kur rrolin kryesor e luan modelimi matematikor. 

Per sa i perket psikologjise dhe shume toerive te tyre duhet te lexosh parodine e Alan Sokalit, se si i ben pleh gjith kete rryme postmoderiniste e poststrukturaliste madje dhe nje pjese te mire te psikologjise post-Lacan. Megjithate Cikolja nuk eshte naiv kur thote dicka te tille, sepse eshte nje e vertete qe un po shpreh, madje duke para dhe zhvillimet e fundit te shkences del qe psikologjia si shkence eshte nje FAILURE, ose ka arritur CAPOLINEA-n... dhe po zevendosohet me ate qe thashe me siper. 

Sa per Vullnetin e Lire koncept fetar me duket se e morre pergjigjen. 
Un ftofjen time me psikologjine e kam arritur kur isha si guest ne nje seminar "abnormal psychology". Nje nga materialet qe ata po trajtonin ishte John Nash, profesor matematike ne Princeton University. Menyra e tyre ne pergjithesi nuk me kenaqi hiq se si trajtoheshe ai njeri.

Ne saje te vullnetit te lire dhe teper  te forte John Nash arriti te mundi semundjen e tij, dhe jo ne saj te ilaceve qe kan pasur rrol qetesues.
Un mund te jem i pire jo koshient ose mund te kem bere lloj lloj drogerash, mund te vras dike ne rruge padashje, mirepo E KEQJA nuk fillon aty, e KEQJA fillon ne aktin e pirjes qe un kam bere si njeri, gje qe e kam kryer kur kam qene i kthjellet.
Persa i perket atyre te semurve qe mund te kryejn nje akt te keq ata jane jo koshient dhe si rrjedhoje akti i tyre nuk eshte i keq ne vetvete... prandaj dhe kur nodhin gjera te tilla perdoren fjale "fatkeqesi" "ters" "koincidence e keqe"  etj etj. Pra akti nuk eshte i keq perderisa eshte jo koshient.
Problemi qendron qe njerez te tille un kam besim se nuk jane te semur, dhe se me dashuri ata do arrijne te bejn mrekullira, pak a shume dhe si john Nash, qe te gjithe ja kemi pare filmin, dhe pjesa me e madhe ma merr mendja e ka lexuar librin e tij.

Cdo te mire,
Cikloja naiv

----------


## Ryder

> Un mund te jem i pire jo koshient ose mund te kem bere lloj lloj drogerash, mund te vras dike ne rruge padashje, mirepo E KEQJA nuk fillon aty, e KEQJA fillon ne aktin e pirjes qe un kam bere si njeri, gje qe e kam kryer kur kam qene i kthjellet.
> Persa i perket atyre te semurve qe mund te kryejn nje akt te keq ata jane jo koshient dhe si rrjedhoje akti i tyre nuk eshte i keq ne vetvete... prandaj dhe kur 
> nodhin gjera te tilla perdoren fjale "fatkeqesi" "ters" "koincidence e keqe"  etj etj. Pra akti nuk eshte i keq perderisa eshte jo koshient.
> Cdo te mire,
> Cikloja naiv



Ketu ke bere dy hapa te medhenj. Dmth 1. Pranon se i semuri mendor nuk eshte koshient per veprimin qe kryen...dhe 2. Pranon se "e keqja" nuk fillon aty..dmth te veprimi i kryer, por fillon me perpara.
Dmth e pranon qe kur i semuri mendor ben nje te keqe ai nuk esht "koshient" per ate qe ka bere, sepse ketu ti e sheh qarte lidhjen mes vepres (krimit) dhe shkakut (semundjes). Ky eshte hapi i pare qe bere, se ne fillim the qe beson qe te gjithe veprimet jane koshiente, dhe i vure fajin psikologjise ose psikiatrise qe e quan te kundert kete teori.

Tani te vime te hapi i dyte. The qe e keqja nuk fillon te "e keqja" e kryer po te semundja mbi te cilen njeriu nuk ka kontroll.
Po sikur te kete shkaqe me te largeta se semundja qe ti nuk mund ti shohesh aq qarte por te cilat influencojne ne jeten dhe veprimet e njeriut dhe mbi ta nuk mund te kete kontroll?
Ti ishe i pire kur bere nje gje "te keqe".  Ca te coi te pije? Ndoshta ishe i papune?
Kjo mund te kuptohet se shteti ne te cilin jeton ka probleme papunesie. Ose ndoshta ishte i depresionuar nga nje e keqe qe te ka ndodhur, ose ke mesuar te pish ngaqe ke ndenjur me shoqeri te keqe, ne nje ambient te varfer pa perspektive. 
Te gjitha keto elemente lidhen me njera tjetren si hallka per te arritur si influenca te veprimi i kryer. 

Tani per pjesen tjeter me duket se po e ngaterron psikologjine me psikanalizen ose psikiatrine. U sherua me "vullnet te forte" the dhe jo me ilace qetesuese. Me fal ca lidhje ka psikologjia me ilacet qetesuese? Kurse "vullneti i forte" me te cilin u sherua eshte vete koncept psikologjik.
Psikologjia eshte shkenca e observimit te sjelljes se/dhe trurit njerezor, dhe si shkence studjohet ne c'do universitet te botes. 
Ti ndoshta e quan falimentim punen qe ka bere, po te pakten je dakort qe sjellja dhe truri njerezor (jo si anatomi) duhen studjuar? Ajo eshte psikologjia. Je shum i konfuzuar sepse kjo s'ka lidhje as me Freudin as me modernizmin.

Nejse, e pashe ate parodine e Sokal qe the, dhe s'mu duk se kishte asnje lidhje me psikologjine. Donte me teper te ndante shkencat egzakte si fizika nga strukturat e mendimit kultural post-modern, i cili eshte vetem nje shkolle mendimi dhe smund te krahasohet me sferen e gjere psikologjike.
Plus qe ky Sokal e kishte pranuar kete artikull si "loje" ne te njejten dite qe e kishte shkruar te nje gazete tjeter "Lingua Franca". 
Kshuqe duke sjellur keto citime vec po perforcon thenjen e Mtrx qe tha qe ti lexon shum dhe i fut te gjitha ne nje mixer pa ndjekur fill logjike.

----------

